# Apple or Cherry!!!



## doctor phreak (Oct 1, 2008)

need to know which one to use...never have used these woods yet in fact this is the only way i can find here in okc....


and believe me i have searched...
i guess i need to know which would be good to cold smoke cream cheese
some of you may have seen my thread earlier but now i need to know what would be good ...i think the apple because i heard its has a sweet smoke but the cherry interests me....what do you all think.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 1, 2008)

I haven't used apple but have used Cherry with my Ribs or Butts.  I hear apple is a nice sweet taste. Either way I do not think you can go wrong.


----------



## smoke freak (Oct 1, 2008)

Apple is mild smoke ( too mild for me )
Cherry will add a nice color in addition to being too mild.

 "TWO CENTS"  Hey, you ask...


----------



## smokin' dick (Oct 1, 2008)

Both are fabulous and have a nice light taste. Never smoked any cream cheese, but I bet either will do a great job. Try apple first, then try cherry and see if there is any difference in the cheese. My guess is that they will be rather similar.


----------



## monty (Oct 1, 2008)

Throw a bit of maple into the mix here. I use a lot of cherry and maple together. As previously stated by SMOKE FREAK the cherry will give a nice color as well as a light sweet taste and the maple will add a bit of body to the taste as well as remain light and sweet.

The flavor of creamed cheese will not be overcome by maple or cherry or both together.

As for apple...superb alone or mixed with other fruitwoods on the light side.

Are you thoroughly confused now?

Why not experiment with different combinations and report back to us with QView. Uhh, eerrr, uhh, with free samples of course!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers!


----------



## richtee (Oct 1, 2008)

Either. But I wanna know how the heck yer gonna smoke cream cheese? Sounds messy  ;{)


----------



## okie joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Apple wood is my vote.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 1, 2008)

used to use nuttin BUTT appple, but since ear-ache-my-eye, gave me cherry WOOD.........i use nuttin but cherry...........


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gloria prefers apple and cherry on spares, I like mesquite and apple mixed.


----------



## nomorecoop (Oct 1, 2008)

I've used apple & cherry mixed together with good results.

Both of them mix well with hickory as well.


----------



## abelman (Oct 1, 2008)

I use Apple almost always but have to admit, I haven't used Cherry yet. 

So, my choice is Apple over everything and at some point, I'll try and get some Cherry to compare. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 1, 2008)

Both apple and cherry are great.  I personally prefer apple but as I have said many times, taste is subjective and you may want to experiment.  Since moving south I have discovered pecan but believe it to heavy for the cream cheese.


----------



## dangerdan (Oct 1, 2008)

Highly acclaimed woods for smoking cheese are maple and pecan. I've never had experience with cream cheese but I'd think it would accept smoke quickly and sooner than most cheeses. Like others have said, try experimenting.


----------



## gitmosmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

Alder, the traditional wood for smoked salmon, might be a good choice. A light sweet flavor, and less density, which means  less heat per chunk, than apple or maple if you need to factor that in.  I have switched to alder for almost everything I smoke.


----------



## smokin365 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have used apple to smoke cheddar and it is amazing after about a 3 day rest in the fridge. havent got around to using cherry, but i do have some.  I think that the cream cheez is a good idea, report back with qview and let us know. good luck


----------



## huskersmokeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Cherry is a very good choice, as is apple, but I am also fond of sugar maple.  I found it recently and have used it quite a bit on pork.  I think it is light enough to do a great job on cream cheese.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 2, 2008)

I will agree, apple is VERY mild, while cherry gives a good bit of smoke flavor!

I'm waiting to hear this also.


----------



## motorhedd (Oct 2, 2008)

we are unabashedly prejudiced in favor of cherry!Cherry pie,cherry coke,cherry lifesavers and cherry wood.smells good too!


----------

